# Ambulance - Lorne Balfe (Michael Bay must’ve really liked the TENET score)



## KEM (Apr 7, 2022)

Just got out of seeing this movie about an hour ago and I was hearing a lot of TENET inspiration the entire time, as soon as the movie ended I looked to see if the full soundtrack was up and sure enough it had been posted on YouTube while I was in the theater watching it, the score is really cool and you can definitely tell Michael Bay temp’d all the action scenes with TENET


----------



## Litobirdy (Apr 11, 2022)

I agree the music was intense in this movie and sounded like tenet.i just went thru all 15 tracks and couldn't find the one I really want. It's the final track in the movie right before the scrolling credits. In the hospital and the boom boom boom getting louder in the track and the girl walks off it's nighttime. Then a few credits start. Then it ends.


----------



## Henu (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Apr 12, 2022)

Henu said:


>




Djent!!


----------



## Litobirdy (Apr 12, 2022)

Henu said:


>



That actually sounds pretty good lol but do you remember the track I'm talking about? It's annoying when they don't put out all the tracks out


----------



## davidson (Apr 12, 2022)

We're well and truly in the no-melody era


----------



## BenG (Apr 12, 2022)

davidson said:


> We're well and truly in the no-melody era


Things are darkest before the dawn


----------



## Litobirdy (Apr 12, 2022)

Ahhh cmon everyone let's find that track


----------



## KEM (Apr 12, 2022)

Litobirdy said:


> Ahhh cmon everyone let's find that track



I’ll have to go through the soundtrack again but it might be one that they didn’t release, hopefully the complete score leaks someday


----------



## J-M (Apr 12, 2022)

Henu said:


>



...Why am I bobbing my head?


----------



## KEM (Apr 12, 2022)

J-M said:


> ...Why am I bobbing my head?



Because it djents!!


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Apr 12, 2022)

Henu said:


>



I think that washing machine plagiarized this piece from Rayman


----------



## José Herring (Apr 12, 2022)

Henu said:


>



I'm going to steal that loop.


----------



## KEM (Apr 12, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I'm going to steal that loop.



I thought about it as well, I love sampling obscure YouTube videos and stuff like that


----------



## Litobirdy (Apr 18, 2022)

Any luck?


----------



## Litobirdy (Apr 26, 2022)

well, here it is. i want it officially though


----------



## KEM (Apr 26, 2022)

Litobirdy said:


> well, here it is. i want it officially though



Did the complete score leak?


----------



## Litobirdy (Apr 26, 2022)

KEM said:


> Did the complete score leak?


Dont think so.


----------



## José Herring (May 3, 2022)

Litobirdy said:


> well, here it is. i want it officially though


Love that subass with strings combo, oh man so simple but so dramatic.


----------

